# Ricky Rubio will Declare for the 2009 N.B.A. Draft!



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Oh God, I thought there was no chance at getting him, but there it is. Please, please, please let this happen! mg:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll have my fingers crossed! We need this kid badly. I'd even be willing to move our restricted free agents in a package to acquire whatever pick we need to bring in Ricky. Given how well Lee and Robinson have played this season and given the Wizards desire to contend I believe that they will be natural trading partners.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*ah......here's the rub, Twinkie*

Neither Nate nor Lee can be moved without being signed. And they can't be signed until 5 days after the draft this year (believe it works out to be 5). And then they can only be traded if they agree, unless they(the teams) wait til December. There would have to be an "unofficial agreement" by all parties (teams, players) for it to happen. Could it? Yes. Will it? Depends on how bad everyone wants it to.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Do you guys know anything about this kid? Have you watched him play?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Seen hours of game time on him*

He is young and far from finished. However, he has the "it" factor. He sees the game three steps ahead of everyone else. He can make every pass, was just given the DPY in his league, and has improved his shooting to a respectable %. The biggest knock on him is a lack of elevation on his jumper. If you watch him, you'll notice he is a master at using screens and because he doesn't elevate much, gets his shot off very quickly. Put him in a 70's Jazz uniform and you'll swear you're watching Pistol Pete. Not the shooter he was but a better passer with the same floppy hair and style. Seriously. Watch some Youtube and if you have seen Pete, you'll get it. He would be an absolute star in D'Antoni's system in a couple of years. IMO, he is a must get.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have seen clips of him and to me he's not the quickest guy in the world. He's an average athlete as far as I am concerned. Superb passer no doubt, I just wonder why a guy like Nick Calathes gets panned for being an average athlete but Rubio gets glorified with the same flaws. Calathes btw is also a really gifted passer.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kidding, right?*

True, he is not an ELITE athlete but he is far and away above Calathes. He also has a 6'9 wingspan. His anticipation helps make up for his reputed lack of quickness. I have seen clips of him outrunning other guards to a loose ball many times, so he isn't slow at all. Jennings is an elite athlete and he gave Rubio no trouble whatsoever. Its a non factor


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Calathes is 6'6, not sure what his wingspan will measure out to be, but he's definitely a guy who has an advantage over his peers at the position. On second thought, I think Rubio could work with the Knicks especially D'Antoni's offense. Duhon was picking up assists like it was going out of fashion, Rubio shouldn't have a problem in that regards. Doubt he lasts till the Knicks pick.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He will be #2*

Not a doubt in my mind. He only slips if someone completely blows people away at workouts.


----------

